# fan/led ansteuerung über pc



## ichnicht (28. August 2004)

vllt. kennen einige von euch lüftersteuerungen für die fans eines pcs. für die, die nicht wissen, wovon ich rede, einfach umschrieben: gehäuselüfter (casefans) eines pcs sind manchmal bei 12V laut (außer teure lüfter), wenn man jetzt die spannung heruntersetzt, od. die 12V pulst, wird der lüfter langsamer und leiser.

so eine steuerung kann man jetzt mit einem poti machen (der dann den puls verändert), od., und jetzt kommt mein problem, über den pc.

ich hab mir das ganze so vorgestellt: ich bastle mir so ein teil, das ich an der rs232 od. usb anstecke, und das mir einen command vom pc so umsetzt, das ich den poti nicht brauch und stattdessen eben dieses teil verwende.

da ich aber keine ahnung hab die die schaltung für so etwas aussieht (welche ICs mit entweder usb od. rs232 kommunizieren können, wie ich die signale weiterverarbeiten kann usw.), schreibe ich jetzt in dieses board in der hoffung, dass ihr euch auskennt, od. wisst, wo ich datenblätter, schaltpläne, od. einfach nur ideen zu meinem vorhaben beziehen kann.


ich hab im betreff noch etwas von leds geschrieben: und zwar, das gleiche wie bei der lüftersteuerung, nur, dass ich die leds nur ein/aus-schalten will (auch über wenn geht die gleiche schnittstelle und das gleiche modul)

mfg


ps: ich würe das teil gern über ein c (konsolen-) programm ansteuern, dh. ich möchte das proggi nicht immer durchgehen laufen haben => wenn der das teil die aktuelle einstellung auch noch speichern könnte => dann wäre das echt ultimativ


----------

